# Potty Survey!!!



## grumblebee (Nov 1, 2010)

I am curious as to what methods and systems you guys use in terms of "potty time", so please can you all take the time to answer the following? Squiglet thanks you. 

*How long (approx.) did it take you to train your dog?*
*What age (approx.) did your chi really start to "get it"?*
*What is the MAIN place your little one goes potty? (eg: 80% outside/20% pee pads, or, 90% papers/10% outside, etc.)*
*What sort of climate do you live in? (i'm asking because it would be interesting to know if anyone living some place super cold in winter has their chis trained for outside!)*
*For those w/ both MALE and FEMALE chis, which did you find was easier to train?*
*Any other thoughts on chis and potty training?*

..I will answer this all myself in a little while. 

Thanks! :thumbleft:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

How long (approx.) did it take you to train your dog? 2 weeks for one 4 for the other 
What age (approx.) did your chi really start to "get it"? Took a day for them so 8 weeks and 12 weeks
What is the MAIN place your little one goes potty? (eg: 80% outside/20% pee pads, or, 90% papers/10% outside, etc.) 100% outside don't agree with pads
What sort of climate do you live in? (i'm asking because it would be interesting to know if anyone living some place super cold in winter has their chis trained for outside!) uk - oldest was trained in the snow
For those w/ both MALE and FEMALE chis, which did you find was easier to train? Have been around both females by far
Any other thoughts on chis and potty training? I crate trained both mine successfully very quickly and they are both super reliable


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

How long (approx.) did it take you to train your dog? 3 weeks
What age (approx.) did your chi really start to "get it"? 12 weeks
What is the MAIN place your little one goes potty? (eg: 80% outside/20% pee pads, or, 90% papers/10% outside, etc.) outside in the garden
What sort of climate do you live in? (i'm asking because it would be interesting to know if anyone living some place super cold in winter has their chis trained for outside!) Uk cold
For those w/ both MALE and FEMALE chis, which did you find was easier to train? Female
Any other thoughts on chis and potty training? Praise, praise, praise, and treats


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

Jax came to me mostly trained for outside @ 13 weeks old. He rarely goes inside unless one of us misses a potty break (approx 6 times throughout the day). When he does, though, its on pee pad next to the door. We use a crate for when no one is home, both for safety and potty issues. We live in the US-VA and its cold here right now. Constant supervision is key, to watch for signs that he needs to go (jax shivers and and will try to get our attention).


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

How long (approx.) did it take you to train your dog? *Shayley & Kizzie both were quick learners. Probably 2-3 weeks for them, if not sooner. They jumped on board right away (Didn't have them together as puppies. Each at different times, Shayley is 6 1/2 years old than Kizzie). *
What age (approx.) did your chi really start to "get it"?* 8 - 10 weeks*
What is the MAIN place your little one goes potty? (eg: 80% outside/20% pee pads, or, 90% papers/10% outside, etc.) *My girls go outside only.*
What sort of climate do you live in? (i'm asking because it would be interesting to know if anyone living some place super cold in winter has their chis trained for outside!) *I live in Missouri, we can have some crazy cold winters. My girls will go outside to do their stuff and run back inside. I think the first snow fall of the year is the hardest for them because as soon as I open the door they will sniff the air and see the snow and not want to go out. After they are out there they are fine though and then want to play in it lol. Weather doesn't bother us.*
For those w/ both MALE and FEMALE chis, which did you find was easier to train? *I have two girls but before Kizzie...It was just Shayley & Gizmo (my cousins CHi) and I don't know if it was because of different TRAINING but omg Shayley was a breeze compared to him. He was still having more than usual accidents in the house most of the time....so FEMALE was quicker to me. We ALL have different experiences with this one though! So it'll be hard to see, some swear that boys are easier and some swear girls are lol*
Any other thoughts on chis and potty training? *I have found potty training super easy with both my girls. I have never had an issue. I think if you just stick to it and support them in the beginning it will help them so much! Make sure you're outside with your Chi when they go potty (I know some people just open the door and let the puppy run in the yard to go potty) BEST way to do it is go out there with them, you see them go, CHEER as loud as you can and praise them!  I did the happy dance with Kizzie and gave her a little treat each time she tinkled and poopied outside! lol They know when they did a good job and they get proud of themselves and it makes the learning process much easier for both puppy and owner. *


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

*How long (approx.) did it take you to train your dog? *

Betty was the easiest, she only had a few accidents. Probably 1-2 weeks. Goose was okay too, a few accidents, 2-3 weeks. Oona is a pee monster, and she enjoys innappropriate pottying. We're going to be kenneling all three dogs in the "kitchen/dog area" for the next 4 weeks to get them (read: Oona) going in the proper place from now on (we actually moved a peepad to the place she likes to pee for a few weeks over Xmas).
*
What age (approx.) did your chi really start to "get it"?*

I don't think I can really answer this because all my dogs were older when I got them. Betty was 4, Goose was 7mths, and Oona I think is a year or so?

*What is the MAIN place your little one goes potty? (eg: 80% outside/20% pee pads, or, 90% papers/10% outside, etc.)
*
Depends on the seasons! Spring/Summer I'd says 50/50 walks/backayrd & pads. We work all day, so at night we take them for walks. Winter is pads 100% because there's just no way they'd manage outdoors here.
*
What sort of climate do you live in? (i'm asking because it would be interesting to know if anyone living some place super cold in winter has their chis trained for outside!) 
*
We live in Southern Ontario, Canada. It gets really freakin' cold and snowy. I think our winters sometimes get to -30 and lower with the wind chill. A coat doesn't do much for chihuahuas at that temp. I find anything under 0 and they just refuse to go out.
*
For those w/ both MALE and FEMALE chis, which did you find was easier to train?
*
Again, I can't really say objectively.

*Any other thoughts on chis and potty training?*

Only that I would hate to have to train a chi puppy! LOL


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

How long (approx.) did it take you to train your dog? *Oakley took the longest, I finally re-crate trained her at 16 months and she's been perfect since. Trigger was fully trained by 14 weeks, Bryco was also fully trained by 14 weeks. They were pad trained first, then trained to go outside. It was easier to know they needed to go out b'c they'd walk toward the pad. They still have the pad inside incase we're gone too long, but really the only one that uses it ever is Trigger, the rest wait to go outside.*
What age (approx.) did your chi really start to "get it"? *14 weeks for the boys, I got them both young, 8 & 10 weeks.* 
What is the MAIN place your little one goes potty? (eg: 80% outside/20% pee pads, or, 90% papers/10% outside, etc.) *85% outside, 15% inside on a potty pad*
What sort of climate do you live in? (i'm asking because it would be interesting to know if anyone living some place super cold in winter has their chis trained for outside!)*4 seasons, winter can be freezing with lots of snow *
For those w/ both MALE and FEMALE chis, which did you find was easier to train?
Any other thoughts on chis and potty training? *My female was much older when I got her which I'm sure made training harder, but the boys were both pretty easy.*


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

*How long (approx.) did it take you to train your dog?
*
Mine were both adults when I got them so I can't say from a puppy standpoint. I got them from rescue and they were said to be housebroken, but you still often have to start over with them to some extent as the change in environment is unsettling for them. That said, they were pretty good about it from the start and it only took a week or so to get them in a good pattern. 
*
What age (approx.) did your chi really start to "get it"?*

Can't say as I didn't have them as puppies.

*What is the MAIN place your little one goes potty? (eg: 80% outside/20% pee pads, or, 90% papers/10% outside, etc.)*

100% outside. Mine go outside in the backyard all year. In the Winter, when there is a lot of snow, I shovel a path and clear snow off the grass on the side of the house for them. They go really quickly. I always put a coat on Roo on cold days as she has very little fur. Pip is fine without one for the most part. I actually find it harder to get them to go out in the rain then in the snow.

*What sort of climate do you live in? (i'm asking because it would be interesting to know if anyone living some place super cold in winter has their chis trained for outside!)*

I live in upstate NY. It gets cold and snowy here in Winter and they both go outside. 

*For those w/ both MALE and FEMALE chis, which did you find was easier to train?*

Can't say from a puppy standpoint, but when I got them and was getting them on a schedule, my girl was a bit more difficult and had some accidents. My boy Pip was easy. I generally find boys easier in general though.

*Any other thoughts on chis and potty training?*

Small dogs can be tough, consistency is very important. Keep them to a strict schedule, use the same door etc. Praise them when they go where you want. etc. Until they're housebroken watch them like a hawk and crate them when you can't be there or can't keep an eye on them.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

How long (approx.) did it take you to train your dog?With Daisy and Lily, forever! We had no idea what we were doing. Roxy came pad trained at 8 weeks.
What age (approx.) did your chi really start to "get it"? 6 months for D/L
What is the MAIN place your little one goes potty? (eg: 80% outside/20% pee pads, or, 90% papers/10% outside, etc.) 90% pad, 10% outside
What sort of climate do you live in? (i'm asking because it would be interesting to know if anyone living some place super cold in winter has their chis trained for outside!) HOT
For those w/ both MALE and FEMALE chis, which did you find was easier to train? I only have girls
Any other thoughts on chis and potty training? Good luck!


----------



## LILLYPAD (Jan 10, 2011)

How long (approx.) did it take you to train your dog? DIEGO was trained penny 3 mo. and still not trained.

What age (approx.) did your chi really start to "get it"? not yet

What is the MAIN place your little one goes potty? (eg: 80% outside/20% pee pads, or, 90% papers/10% outside, etc.) corner or my kitchen.

What sort of climate do you live in? (I'm asking because it would be interesting to know if anyone living some place super cold in winter has their chis trained for outside!) tropical island.

For those w/ both MALE and FEMALE chis, which did you find was easier to train?
Any other thoughts on chis and potty training? OK my male WAS trained but now with the new puppy he p's every time she P's

i think im not a good mom for i just cant get it . they also poop in the house i mop everyday before i go to work and before i go to sleep .

my little guy used to go outside but now where ever she P's he P's 
i don't spank hit or scream at them so ya im not the best mom .


----------



## LILLYPAD (Jan 10, 2011)

what does crate train mean?


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

How long (approx.) did it take you to train your dog? 1st few weeks both chi`s!

What age (approx.) did your chi really start to "get it"? from about 12 weeks old

What is the MAIN place your little one goes potty? (eg: 80% outside/20% pee pads, or, 90% papers/10% outside, etc.) 50% pads 50% outside.... we live in a top floor flat and work shifts, hard trying to get them in a pattern

What sort of climate do you live in? (I'm asking because it would be interesting to know if anyone living some place super cold in winter has their chis trained for outside!)
i live in the uk so mainly cold and rainy!! my chis dont like the rain!!

For those w/ both MALE and FEMALE chis, which did you find was easier to train?
both females were fine


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*How long (approx.) did it take you to train your dog?*
Yoshi trained immediately and Chibi was semi trained when we got him at 4 months old but was still marking until we had him neutered at around 1 yr old.
*What age (approx.) did your chi really start to "get it"?*
Same as above
*What is the MAIN place your little one goes potty? (eg: 80% outside/20% pee pads, or, 90% papers/10% outside, etc.)*
Pee pads 100% here as we have so many predators where we live.
*What sort of climate do you live in? (i'm asking because it would be interesting to know if anyone living some place super cold in winter has their chis trained for outside!)*
We have pretty rough winters here at times.
*For those w/ both MALE and FEMALE chis, which did you find was easier to train?*
I only have males. I had a female Chi mix years ago and she didnt train as well as my boys do.
*Any other thoughts on chis and potty training?
*If you stick with it and use positive reinforcement they will eventually get is. Also crates are great training tools for potty training. If you use a pee pad then you have to keep it clean or you may run into issues.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

LILLYPAD said:


> what does crate train mean?


It means to use a smaller crate, just large enough for you chi to stand up in and turn around. Keep them in the crate at night and when you are out or busy and cannot watch them. It is not a mean thing to do as they are den animals and will think of it as a safe haven. Most dogs will not potty where they sleep. It is hard to train a dog if you can not keep an eye on them. Also do not give to much space for them to roam as this can cause issues with potty training as well. Tethering them to you so you can watch them is also helpful (tethering means, attaching their leash to you so they cannot go out of your site)


----------



## LILLYPAD (Jan 10, 2011)

Yoshismom said:


> It means to use a smaller crate, just large enough for you chi to stand up in and turn around. Keep them in the crate at night and when you are out or busy and cannot watch them. It is not a mean thing to do as they are den animals and will think of it as a safe haven. Most dogs will not potty where they sleep. It is hard to train a dog if you can not keep an eye on them. Also do not give to much space for them to roam as this can cause issues with potty training as well. Tethering them to you so you can watch them is also helpful (tethering means, attaching their leash to you so they cannot go out of your site)


why thank you my darling friend ima try this as soon as i get home .


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

How long (approx.) did it take you to train your dog?
Got him at 8 weeks prob 90% trained at 12 weeks but I dont 100% trust him until he was nearly a year.

What age (approx.) did your chi really start to "get it"? 
Prob 12 - 16 weeks.

What is the MAIN place your little one goes potty? (eg: 80% outside/20% pee pads, or, 90% papers/10% outside, etc.)
At the moment inside on a Ugodog potty tray system 100% of the time, we just moved into a new build house and we need grass and fencing put up in the spring. Before that in our last house he was 50/50 inside/outside. Some days all outside and other days he would not be keen to go out if its raining, clever wee guy knows he doesn't HAVE to go out as he can use his tray lol!

What sort of climate do you live in? (i'm asking because it would be interesting to know if anyone living some place super cold in winter has their chis trained for outside!)
Just normal Scottish weather, very cold and windy  

For those w/ both MALE and FEMALE chis, which did you find was easier to train? 
Cannot comment

Any other thoughts on chis and potty training?
Ugodog is the best!!! LOL!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

BTW I love the thread title it made me lol!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

How long (approx.) did it take you to train your dog?

2-3 weeks

What age (approx.) did your chi really start to "get it"?

Pedro was 3 years when we got him, supposedly NOT housetrained, but he was for me. Gracie was 5 months old, and given over to rescue because she "couldn't be housetrained". I had her trained in no time, and I think 5 months is the perfect age to 'get it'!

What is the MAIN place your little one goes potty? (eg: 80% outside/20% pee pads, or, 90% papers/10% outside, etc.)

Always outside

What sort of climate do you live in? 

We're having a really cold winter (for Kentucky) with more snow than usual. Our summers are always brutally hot. 

For those w/ both MALE and FEMALE chis, which did you find was easier to train? 

I don't have a full male Chi, and the Chi / Cairn terrier mix that I do have was housetrained when I rescued him, even though they said he wasn't. In general, I've always found females easier to housetrain!

Any other thoughts on chis and potty training?

I think establishing some sort of routine is key to housetraining, and I think you have to use a crate when you can't supervise a pup. When we first got Gracie, I took her outside EVERY hour and a half, and used the reward system for when she pottied. She caught on really quickly, but I didn't allow room for error - I worked with her and didn't expect too much out of her, so I was extremely surprised to get such fast results! That's why I believe she was at the perfect age, and I'm very fortunate that her previous owners gave up too easily!:hello1:


----------



## grumblebee (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you so much, everyone, for taking the time to answer this! It means a lot to me to read other's experiences with their babies!  

I was just curious because Squiglet has caught on right away. It really was a breeze. I had fully prepared myself to discover Poo Carnivals and Pee Lakes every day, but that has not been the case. I was so impressed the other day too because he actually ASKED me to go potty. LOL. (we were in my office with the door closed, giving the kitty a bit of a break...hehe... and he scratched at the door and whined and whined... finally let him out and he immediately went to the potty room and did his business on the papers... i was SO proud!!! ) I call him my little genius because he really is very smart. He knows what to do and what not to do and rarely barks. I just couldnt have asked for a better doggy! :love5:

It is SO cold here now (like -30 with the windchill!  ) so I've got him paper trained. I put a boot tray down in my laundry room where there is tile and then have the papers on that. It has been working quite well. As it gets warmer out in the spring time I will introduce him to outside pottying. I imagine I'll have a bit more of a challenge as it will be something new, but that's ok. For now, things seem to be working out just fine. 

I love my Squiggy sooooooooooo much! Mr. Smarty-pants. LOL. I find myself having to bite my tongue about his good potty habits/manners when I talk about him. It just excites me because, like I said, I thoroughly prepared myself for messes all over the place. Now that it's NOT happening it just pleases me so much. Haha.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 9, 2011)

This is a great thread to see everyone's individual experience.

*How long (approx.) did it take you to train your dog?*
With Quinn it was very fast, at 8 weeks he was using his wee pad instantly for both pee and poo. Truly (6 month's at the time) and Noah(4 month's at the time) took about 2 weeks.

*What age (approx.) did your chi really start to "get it"?*
Quinn, since he is still so young (almost 10 weeks) is very good but has pee and poo accidents on random days, i call them his "disaster days". But he is really impressive for such a young little guy, he has always sort of "got it". Noah is pretty much 99.9% with both his pee and poo, i think about 3 weeks now? Truly has been a little slower, she just started to "get it" a few weeks ago. But she really tries hard to make me proud, i think sometimes she just "checks out" due to being occupied by playtime.

*What is the MAIN place your little one goes potty? (eg: 80% outside/20% pee pads, or, 90% papers/10% outside, etc.)*
All 3 of the babies use a wee pad.

*What sort of climate do you live in? (i'm asking because it would be interesting to know if anyone living some place super cold in winter has their chis trained for outside!)*I live in a cold climate, it's winter here in Canada and they refuse to go outside, even with booties and coats, it's just way to cold for them! I will get back to you regarding this in the summer lol

*For those w/ both MALE and FEMALE chis, which did you find was easier to train?*
My boys Quinn and Noah have been easier then my girl Truly.

*Any other thoughts on chis and potty training?*
I continuously put them on the pee pad every 20 minutes, even if they walk off i put them right back on. Patience and understanding is key. Never yell, scold or punish them or they may get confused and think that they are not allowed to pee/poo in general or think that they are being punished for not staying on the wee pad for no reason.

Kristina


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

*How long (approx.) did it take you to train your dog? *

I'd say it probably took about 1.5 - 2 weeks.

*What age (approx.) did your chi really start to "get it"?*

I'm not sure if she gets it now or not (she's almost 5 months, I got her at 3 months). The breeder told us she was pee pad trained... what a joke! She had no idea what a pee pad was for. She goes outside every time I take her outside, but she doesn't let me know when she has to go yet.

*What is the MAIN place your little one goes potty? (eg: 80% outside/20% pee pads, or, 90% papers/10% outside, etc.)*

She goes outside 100%. I gave up on pee pads. I don't like them much anyways. She doesn't have many accidents in the house. If she does, it is usually my fault (I didn't take her out often enough that day, or after a meal right away, etc.).

*What sort of climate do you live in? (i'm asking because it would be interesting to know if anyone living some place super cold in winter has their chis trained for outside!)*

I live in Pennsylvania, therefore, we have cold winters and get snow! It's definitely not as cold here as it is in some places, but it is still cold enough! It is currently 19 degrees. We have a total of 8 inches of snow where I am right now! Roxy doesn't like being out there for long, she used to hate it, but she's getting much better! She'll even run around and play in it for a little while if my labs are outside with her.

*For those w/ both MALE and FEMALE chis, which did you find was easier to train?*

*Any other thoughts on chis and potty training?*

Treats seem to be working for us! Also, taking them out more often than you even think they need to go out. That's what I'm learning!


----------



## wannie (Jan 17, 2011)

these posts were soooooo helpful thank you so much!!
I have a 3 months old female chi and I can not decide how I really wanted to potty train her, I'd prefer if she learns to go outside but it is currently -23 in Calgary AB Canada
and I am not sure if jackets, boots etc will be enough! 
can anyone recommend a particular brand of peepads?


----------



## Kristina (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi Wannie 

I am in Canada also, it is so cold here right now, my chi's would never go outside.
It is definately colder in Calgary though! Your Chi would probably freeze mid walk! lol

My recommendation for wee pads would be Out! Moisture Lock box of 100. You can find them in Walmart for $20.00 a box. I have 3 Chi's and the box of 100 pads last me 3 weeks, i go through about 4-6 a day.

Kristina


----------



## grumblebee (Nov 1, 2010)

I have heard that pee pads can be confusing to puppies, especially if you have carpet in your house. The texture feels soft and warm, similar to a carpet, so they might have accidents. This is just what I have heard and what my breeder told me (I mentioned to her I might use pads and she warned against it) She also said if there is some clothes or a blanket or something on the floor they might go there too because it feels sort of like a pee pad. 

BUT.... this is hear say. I dont actually have experience using pee pads because I decided to use papers (lined in a boot tray to prevent any leakage...lol) I know some people have success w/ them. 

BTW, I'm in Calgary too! It's freekin' freeeeeeeeeeeezing! -30 w/ the windchill is ridiculous!!!!!! Cant stand it.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

How long (approx.) did it take you to train your dog?
Too long! no, really, about 6 weeks, to be mostly accurate. she was TINY when we got her, though.

What age (approx.) did your chi really start to "get it"?
about 5 months

What is the MAIN place your little one goes potty? (eg: 80% outside/20% pee pads, or, 90% papers/10% outside, etc.)

she's about 60% pads/40% outside

What sort of climate do you live in? (i'm asking because it would be interesting to know if anyone living some place super cold in winter has their chis trained for outside!)
Indiana - it's been a FREEZING winter

For those w/ both MALE and FEMALE chis, which did you find was easier to train?
only my girl.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

How long (approx.) did it take you to train your dog? Forever! I got Honey as an adult who wasnt trained, we had to go back to basics, I still dont trust her 100% but in the past 4 months we have only had 1 accident.

What age (approx.) did your chi really start to "get it"? "see above answer"

What is the MAIN place your little one goes potty? 95% outside 5% peepad in crate

What sort of climate do you live in? Australia - HOT in summer cold in winter

For those w/ both MALE and FEMALE chis, which did you find was easier to train? Only have girls


----------

